# Thermostat cover in door strike clearance?



## Yikes (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a CASp inspector who is saying that the thermostat cover (3.5" deep) is encroaching on the required 18" wide x 60" deep strike side clearance.  Do you agree with him that this is an ADA / CBC 11B violation?
Or is it considered "circulation path" where a 4" protrusion is allowable, even on maneuvering clearances at doorways?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 5, 2016)

You have a CASp inspector who is an a$$


----------



## mark handler (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes it is a violation
yes it is not the proper place for the thermostat. Everytime the door is opened it will effect the thermostat, no real control of ambiant temperature in the room.

clearance requirements at doorways overrides the "circulation path"


----------



## ICE (Aug 6, 2016)

mark handler said:


> Yes it is a violation
> yes it is not the proper place for the thermostat. Everytime the door is opened it will effect the thermostat, no real control of ambiant temperature in the room.
> 
> clearance requirements at doorways overrides the "circulation path"


A person in a wheelchair would never get next to it.    At what height would it be legal?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 6, 2016)

You have fallen into the misconception that all accessibilitiy rules are for wheelchair users
A Small percentile of the disabled are wheelchair users
would not be code compliant at any height


----------



## ICE (Aug 6, 2016)

So the 18"x60" strike side clearance is not for wheelchairs?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 6, 2016)

The strike is for Chair users as well as others
This is a walker but could be crutches or other mobility device.
Some need to lean on the wall while opening the door

56.7 million people or 19 percent of the population is disabled
there are 3.3 million chair users in US


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 6, 2016)

Love ya MH, a picture is worth a thousand words; many are not aware for 'who" the ADA is for, it is not just for those with mobility limitations.

As to height, the top of active parts of controls (including urinals) may not exceed 48". This as opposed to restroom accessories which may not exceed 40" AFF.


----------



## Yikes (Aug 6, 2016)

Well Mark, it wasn't the answer I wanted to hear; but it was the answer I needed to hear.
Thanks!


----------



## Yikes (Aug 6, 2016)

Follow-up question:  In the photo I provided above, if instead of the thermostat there was (for example) a handrail extension along the same wall for a stair landing, would that also be an ADA violation of door clearance?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 6, 2016)

Yikes said:


> Follow-up question:  In the photo I provided above, if instead of the thermostat there was (for example) a handrail extension along the same wall for a stair landing, would that also be an ADA violation of door clearance?


IMHO, Yes


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 8, 2016)

Manual Doors
404.2.2 Clear Width.
Doorways shall have a clear opening width of 32 inches (815 mm) minimum. Clear opening width of doorways with swinging doors shall be measured between the face of door and stop, with the door open 90 degrees. Openings more than 24 inches (610 mm) in depth at doors and doorways without doors shall provide a clear opening width of 36 inches (915 mm) minimum. There shall be no projections into the clear opening width lower than 34 inches (865 mm) above the floor. Projections into the clear opening width between 34 inches (865 mm) and 80 inches (2030 mm) above the floor shall not exceed 4 inches (100 mm).

404.2.3 Maneuvering Clearances.
Minimum maneuvering clearances at doors shall comply with Section 404.2.3 and shall include the full clear opening width of the doorway. *Required door maneuvering clearances shall not include knee and toe clearance.*

Install the thermostat in an opening to the door that does not exceed 24 inches and it is allowed. Put it on the wall 18 inches from the door and more than 34 inches above the floor and probably 24 inches from the face of the door and it is not allowed 
Then again you are in California


----------



## mark handler (Aug 9, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> . Openings more than 24 inches (610 mm) in depth at doors and doorways without doors shall provide a clear opening width of 36 inches (915 mm) minimum. There shall be no projections into the clear opening width lower than 34 inches (865 mm) above the floor. Projections into the clear opening width between 34 inches (865 mm) and 80 inches (2030 mm) above the floor shall not exceed 4 inches (100 mm).



that section is also in the CA code


----------



## Examiner (Sep 27, 2016)

I will have to disagree with the thermostat not being allowed in the door’s maneuvering clearance.  Nowhere in the ADA does it disallow an object that is not over 4” to project into the circulation path which happens to also be the maneuvering clearance space at the door.  Nothing in 404.2.4 mentions not allowing a wall hung object that complies with allowable protruding objects of 4” or under.  The only mention of protruding objects is in the door’s clear width in section 404.2.3.  I read everyone’s comments and it just seems a bit of an overreach.  So, I contacted the ADA Tech line and described the photograph and the position of the thermostat and they concluded as I did; that it is allowed if it is not over a 4” projection from the wall and falls within the height range for allowable protruding objects.  I even mentioned; if from the floor line to 80” above the floor for the area of the maneuvering, was any type of allowed projection from the surrounding walls disallowed.  The answer was, if the wall mounted item complies with allowable protruding objects then they are allowed.  Of course this is ADA not the California Code I am addressing.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 27, 2016)

Only enforce ICC A117.1-2009 here and I only see the section on protruding objects into circulation paths but nothing about protruding into the clear floor space. I would think that the clear floor space is part of the circulation path.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 27, 2016)

circulation paths and clear floor space can overlap depending on their locations.


----------



## Examiner (Sep 28, 2016)

Everywhere that you can walk is circulation path which does include the clear floor space required for accessibility at plumbing fixtures and at doors, landings etc.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey ADAguy I agree with you on this post. But what is the height of the clear maneuvering clearance at doors, clearance around toilets, or any other required "clear floor space" at drinking fountains, signs, etc. I don't see anything in ICC/ANSI about it. Would it be 7' high, top of a door, to the ceiling? I'm at a place with 30' high ceilings. Alarms are 80" high on the latch side of the required maneuvering clearance at a 82" high door. Also the exit signs are above the doors and this could also be considered in the  maneuvering clearance at doors if there is no height limit of a maneuvering clearance at doors


----------



## Rick18071 (May 9, 2018)

I was hoping someone could answer what the height of the clear maneuvering clearance at doors, clear floor space for plumbing fixtures, signs, counters, tables, lockers, etc

Also can a toggle light switch be in the clear 12" or 18" maneuvering clearance next to the latch side of the  door or in the 18" clear floor space for a tactile sign.

Not sure the meaning of a clear floor space includes a clear wall space.There should be a better description of a clear floor space.in the ICC/ANSI 117.1-2003. At least have a height.

I am at a place where there are some emergency lighting protruding  in these "clear floor spaces" but not into a circulation path  above an accessible toilets, sinks, next to a door, etc.


----------



## ADAguy (May 9, 2018)

Maintain 80" clear AFF between 27 & 80", no projections exceeding 4" in clear floor space of maneuvering or POT. Avoid placing switches and stats where they can be hit by swinging doors (best practice?)


----------



## Rick18071 (May 10, 2018)

Like I said, these emergency lighting fixtures are *not* in a circulation path were the code restricts projections but are above clear floor spaces,


----------

